# Vitamins mice need and where to find them?



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm going to change my mice from comercial food which makes their coats dull and fat to ... oats, canary seeds and stale bread.

is this ok? Will I be missing vital vitamins?? I don't want to make a feed really complicated lol just good food


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Get some dry puppy chow and give a piece every other day. A better brand free of corn and animal byproducts and also no tomato. Read the label carefully. Lamb and rice kind is good, a little more expensive, but a small bag will last a long time, so keep in refrigerator or at least in a cool place. Puppy chow has extra vitamins and protein plus calcium. Do not over feed on the puppy chow, as that could make them sick.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

What does canary seed consist of (is it millet)? You can buy mixed wild bird seed, which tends to be both varied and not too expensive in comparison to some seeds. This is what I use for my mice along with bruised oats, flaked barley and complete dry dog food. Sometimes I add broken up dog biscuits (like Bonios etc) too, but the farm shop I use seems to run out of the 15kg sacks of this fairly often so it's a bit sporadic sometimes.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I get Kaytee blend with red and white millet and thistle seeds. It's very popular with my little darlings and in a 7 or 8 lb. bag, fairly cheap.


----------

